# Ibanez dimebag darrell prototype?



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 11, 2019)

They made mention of this mythical beast in the new Ola video of him and Grady going through dimes guitar vault and they showed a hammer and a bcrich ml prototype . They MENTIONED an ibanez ml prototype...anybody got eyes on this beast? Is this the precursor to the xiphos?


----------



## manu80 (Sep 11, 2019)

he had a ML with a Ibanez neck/headstock that Dean released under its brand, the primal concrete sledge version, grey with fluo graphic, IIRC ?


----------



## SJShinn (Sep 11, 2019)

After he left Dean in the 90's, a bunch of guitar companies made him prototypes trying to convince him to play their stuff. Washburn eventually won out, but Hamer, B.C. Rich, and a few others apparently sent him guitars to try out as well. The original Primal Sledge ML from what I've heard was a real Dean ML body, with the Dean neck steamed out and a modified Washburn neck with the reverse headstock glued in its place.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 11, 2019)

^^^i know, but Grady said specifically an ibanez prototype and they showed the hammer and the bc rich and only MENTIONED the ibby


----------



## skmanga (Sep 11, 2019)

was hoping they would show it


----------



## manu80 (Sep 12, 2019)

The black stained textured one at 19:00 is just awesome...


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah can't believe Ola and Grady didn't show the Ibby prototype, especially after mentioning it as if it was literally just off the the left of the camera... instead they just wanted to laugh at that B.C. Rich


----------



## Vyn (Sep 12, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Yeah can't believe Ola and Grady didn't show the Ibby prototype, especially after mentioning it as if it was literally just off the the left of the camera... instead they just wanted to laugh at that B.C. Rich



To be fair, the B.C. Rich was worth the laughs. That thing was fucking awful


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2019)

Vyn said:


> To be fair, the B.C. Rich was worth the laughs. That thing was fucking awful



Yeah it was....look how mad he was


----------



## skmanga (Sep 12, 2019)

The Ibanez was probably something they considered the least back in the day if they didn't even feel it was worth grabbing and opening up.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2019)

skmanga said:


> The Ibanez was probably something they considered the least back in the day if they didn't even feel it was worth grabbing and opening up.



Still wanna see it, im curious how much like the xiphos it is, or if it was the precursor to the xiphos


----------



## mogar (Sep 12, 2019)

I can't help but imagine it was a DT350 with a mahogany body instead of basswood.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 12, 2019)

I’d be interested in the neck specs they sent him. Was it an RG or did they try and replicate dimes preference....hmmm


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 12, 2019)

I watched Ola's video earlier and was wondering if there was any pics or info on the Ibby. 
I thought the Hamer was absofuckinglutely GORGEOUS!!!!! I'm a big Hamer fan anyway but even if i wasn't i couldn't deny how amazing that guitar was.
The sheer amount of guitars in that room was mind-blowing. Guit-Heaven!!!!!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 12, 2019)

hey, how about a link to the video? yeah, I'm lazy...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> I’d be interested in the neck specs they sent him. Was it an RG or did they try and replicate dimes preference....hmmm



Pretttyyy sure it would have been a Star shape since that's pretty much all he used.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2019)

odibrom said:


> hey, how about a link to the video? yeah, I'm lazy...


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 12, 2019)

I can't help wondering if the Ibanez is a kinda' Xiphos prototype of something ?
I love the super fucked-up Eddie style ML (on the far right in the Video still here). As well as the intended EVH styling it gives me a bit of a vibe of Chris Holmes' barely holding together yellow Charvel Star.

As a personal taste thing i never really dug the 'Stealth' Washburns at all. Some of the Dime Washburns were great guitars but i'd take an old school Dean ML over any of them, any day of the week.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 12, 2019)

I had to go and watch the 'I'm Broken' video to see if Dime really did just gaffer tape the guitar back together to finish the video and you can see the difference in some shots compared to others.
Would imagine that he must have given the guitar more than just a mild bash against a cab to obliterate it to that degree! Either that or it must have been a real dud of a guitar.
I don't imagine that Dime's heavy drilling of the body did much for its integrity either.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2019)

jtm45 said:


> I can't help wondering if the Ibanez is a kinda' Xiphos prototype of something ?
> I love the super fucked-up Eddie style ML (on the far right in the Video still here). As well as the intended EVH styling it gives me a bit of a vibe of Chris Holmes' barely holding together yellow Charvel Star.
> 
> As a personal taste thing i never really dug the 'Stealth' Washburns at all. Some of the Dime Washburns were great guitars but i'd take an old school Dean ML over any of them, any day of the week.



I like both. I loved his orange and red camo damage plan Washburn but my favorite is the flamed green dean with the vw sticker


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 12, 2019)

Dimebag is proof you don't need a top dollar high end guitar to play well and make good music. I loved that Ola video and how out of the 150+ guitars Dimebag had, ALMOST all of them were total garbage, beat up shit guitars, like EVH's frankenstien too. If Dimebag never made these types of guitars famous and they were just guitars sitting in pawnshops, most people would think they suck. Same with Jimi Hendrix's strats. Those were garbage beat up guitars that couldn't stay in tune. Almost everyone nowadays would rather have a Squire I'd bet if put side by side with each one not knowing of who used them. I'll bet these guitars had that certain mojo though that the others don't. I'd bet you could feel it when you played them too. They're magic guitars. Some of those guitar he had are incrdible. That blue and black one without the lighning looked pretty cool too.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2019)

^^^^ hard agree. I just love the shape of ml's and stealth's. Theyre just super comfy to me. And like you said its nice to see somebody that could have literally called most major companies and said "build me this." Went to pawn shops.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 12, 2019)

lot of washburn 333 slime i saw were not as "bright" and almost neon as some i saw on videos or even in Ola's video. The yellow on it was almost orange, the green was dull...
The DEAN Usa i saw on ebay were spot on the color, as the recent china made dean Slime ml they released. anyone has this one to confirm? The slime colored one is to me emblematic of Dime.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 12, 2019)

I think the dark sunburst flame-top with the KISS sticker is my favourite one of Dime's guitars. A great looking guitar!!!

Slightly OT but there was one of those 'Guitar Heroes at the BBC' episodes on the other night with an early 70s Old Grey Whistle Test performance by the Runaways. Lita Ford was playing a Black Hamer Standard/Explorer with white binding. She was wearing a one-piece spandex jumpsuit too. Fantastic guitar...........great look too!!! Must have been one of the earliest Standards Hamer made.
She still uses that guitar too and it looks pretty much mint.
It's soooooooo sad that Fender let Hamer fold. The proper US made Hamers were amazing guitars. There was guy who worked there as one of their main Master builders (Mike Shishkov or something like that ?) who opened his own custom shop after Hamer shut down. He was building his own take on a few of the classic Hamer designs but with his name on them and they're absolutely top-notch. He has a Facebook page that's worth a look if you like Hamer's. His Standards are stunning!!!!


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 12, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretttyyy sure it would have been a Star shape since that's pretty much all he used.



I meant the actual neck specs. Like if they used a star body and tossed an RG neck on it  thin and flat is not dimes bag (by the way fulllll pun intended there)


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 12, 2019)

I suppose something like a DT Destroyer II neck profile would be more of Dime's bag (oops......apologies ).
I used to have one of the older 80's set-neck flame-top Destroyer II's and it was a very similar profile to the ML's and the Dean Explorers of the same era. Another guitar that i should never have let go of but for some stupid reason i did. 
I also had one of the Phil Collen triple pickup black Destroyers. It was a beautiful guitar but it had one of those Ibanez pre-Edge locking trems that i really didn't get on with.
I reckon one of the White Zombie ICJ Iceman (the bright Green ones with the silver stars) would have suited Dime really well. The best Iceman or Destroyer Ibanez ever made in my opinion. Shame they're so expensive!


----------



## efiltsohg (Sep 13, 2019)

I love that Hamer...


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 13, 2019)

My ibanez prototype thanks to Randy. I cant wait to finalize specs and get my hands on this beast


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 14, 2019)

As an interesting aside, Some SSO members will remember and probably still feel the sting as I do, Mike Sherman of Sherman guitars fame, built the Hamer prototype for Dime and then later joined Washburn and he built the first of the Slime and Dime Bolt models Dime used before the production versions came out.

neat and terrible at the same time. Mike still has hardware I sent him or perhaps that's on someone else's guitar he built. Cest la vie


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Dimebag is proof you don't need a top dollar high end guitar to play well and make good music. I loved that Ola video and how out of the 150+ guitars Dimebag had, ALMOST all of them were total garbage, beat up shit guitars, like EVH's frankenstien too. If Dimebag never made these types of guitars famous and they were just guitars sitting in pawnshops, most people would think they suck. Same with Jimi Hendrix's strats. Those were garbage beat up guitars that couldn't stay in tune. Almost everyone nowadays would rather have a Squire I'd bet if put side by side with each one not knowing of who used them. I'll bet these guitars had that certain mojo though that the others don't. I'd bet you could feel it when you played them too. They're magic guitars. Some of those guitar he had are incrdible. That blue and black one without the lighning looked pretty cool too.



Beat up guitars aren't bad guitars. I have a 30 year old Universe that's worn to the bone, but with a new(er) bridge, replacement frets (from wear), and a proper setup it'll smoke just about anything from a playability and stability standpoint. 

Old, beat guitars are actually better than new ones. The wood has reached stasis so it's rock solid. Anything bad has long since been replaced. The fretboard edges have worn into a nice roll. 

Don't forget, the Frankie was made with what would be high-end boutique parts these days. Boogie body and neck, USA Gibson PAFs, original FR from back when Floyd was milling them by hand.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 14, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> My ibanez prototype thanks to Randy. I cant wait to finalize specs and get my hands on this beast
> View attachment 72776



This is some seriously cool design there.
I miss the VBT700, wish they'd have offered it with an Edge Trem & a 7 string version.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 14, 2019)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> This is some seriously cool design there.
> I miss the VBT700, wish they'd have offered it with an Edge Trem & a 7 string version.



The inspiration cam because i had both the VBT700 and the DTT700. And i had sold my cheapo ml noir years ago because beside the shape i hated everything else about it. So i did my best( wich was HORRIBLE) photo shop mashup of the destroyer and v blade, but didnt like the horn on the destroyer with the tips on the vblade, so a cut and turn and boom! Vblade horn....randy did a far better job XD. But now after seeing that BCR idk if i wanna do a stacked single in the neck as to not seem crampped


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 14, 2019)

Angle jack the output on the upper wing of the V and that is the shiznat!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 14, 2019)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Angle jack the output on the upper wing of the V and that is the shiznat!



Way ahead of yeah....going to be recessed into the back side of the upper part of the v.


----------

